# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Acquisto merci dalla svizzera. Senza bolla doganale.

## bananazoo

Buongiorno a tutti.
Un soggetto ITA acquista della merce da un fornitore svizzero. 
A margine della fattura ricevuta, è indicato che sono prodotti "Swiss preferential origin. Cumulation applied with EEC." Quindi, non c'è una bolla doganale? Come deve essere registrata questa fattura?
Qualcuno può aiutarmi? 
Grazie

----------


## forstmeier

> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Un soggetto ITA acquista della merce da un fornitore svizzero. 
> A margine della fattura ricevuta, è indicato che sono prodotti "Swiss preferential origin. Cumulation applied with EEC." Quindi, non c'è una bolla doganale? Come deve essere registrata questa fattura?
> Qualcuno può aiutarmi? 
> Grazie

  Tanto per comprendere meglio senza visione della documentazione!
- di che merce parla ?
- come è arrivata la merce esattamente, mezzo ecc.. ?
- cosa dice il documento di 'Consegna' ?
- risulta che la merce è comunque passata dalla Dogana ? 
saluti,
.

----------


## bananazoo

> Tanto per comprendere meglio senza visione della documentazione!
> - di che merce parla ?
> - come è arrivata la merce esattamente, mezzo ecc.. ?
> - cosa dice il documento di 'Consegna' ?
> - risulta che la merce è comunque passata dalla Dogana ? 
> saluti,
> .

  Grazie per la risposta.
Si tratta di elettrodomestici (asciugacapelli!), consegnati dallo spedizioniere.
La bolla di consegna non dice niente di particolare (come se fosse un ddt italiano)
Non riesco a contattare lo spedizioniere, ma a quanto ho capito non pagano dazio in quanto hanno origine svizzera!
Quindi faccio autofattura, art. 17 c.2 e black list? 
Grazie

----------


## forstmeier

> Grazie per la risposta.
> Si tratta di elettrodomestici (asciugacapelli!), consegnati dallo spedizioniere.
> La bolla di consegna non dice niente di particolare (come se fosse un ddt italiano)
> Non riesco a contattare lo spedizioniere, ma a quanto ho capito non pagano dazio in quanto hanno origine svizzera!
> Quindi faccio autofattura, art. 17 c.2 e black list? 
> Grazie

  Consiglio di non presumere. Controllare!
Ci deve essere il modo per capire se la merce parte dalla CH o dall'Italia per mezzo di un rappresentante.
E la fattura ? dove è ?
Il ddt l'ha emesso una ditta italiana, con quale diciture, mittente, per conto, Piva ecc.. 
E' sempre preferibile conoscere la situazione reale. 
saluti,
.

----------


## bananazoo

> Consiglio di non presumere. Controllare!
> Ci deve essere il modo per capire se la merce parte dalla CH o dall'Italia per mezzo di un rappresentante.
> E la fattura ? dove è ?
> Il ddt l'ha emesso una ditta italiana, con quale diciture, mittente, per conto, Piva ecc.. 
> E' sempre preferibile conoscere la situazione reale. 
> saluti,
> .

  Buongiorno,
approfondendo la questione, si tratta di beni che in base ad accordi tra la Comunità e la Svizzera sono considerati "originari", cioè prodotti nel territorio svizzero in base a determinati parametri. Tali beni quando il prodotto è stato ottenuto con l’impiego di materiali originari di uno o più paesi dell’accordo, a seguito dell’applicazione della regola del cumulo, non pagano il dazio. Un mezzo per provare l’origine preferenziale di un prodotto è rappresentato dalla dichiarazione 
su fattura, resa dall'esportatore autorizzato per transazioni, indipendentemente dal valore o da qualsiasi esportatore, per transazioni fino a 6000 euro di valore. E questo dovrebbe essere il mio caso, data la presenza di questa dichiarazione.
A questo punto, come registro questa fattura con autofattura? Grazie

----------


## forstmeier

> Buongiorno,
> approfondendo la questione, si tratta di beni che in base ad accordi tra la Comunità e la Svizzera sono considerati "originari", cioè prodotti nel territorio svizzero in base a determinati parametri. Tali beni quando il prodotto è stato ottenuto con limpiego di materiali originari di uno o più paesi dellaccordo, a seguito dellapplicazione della regola del cumulo, non pagano il dazio. Un mezzo per provare lorigine preferenziale di un prodotto è rappresentato dalla dichiarazione 
> su fattura, resa dall'esportatore autorizzato per transazioni, indipendentemente dal valore o da qualsiasi esportatore, per transazioni fino a 6000 euro di valore. E questo dovrebbe essere il mio caso, data la presenza di questa dichiarazione.
> A questo punto, come registro questa fattura con autofattura? Grazie

  Ben detto. 
La semplice citazione sulla fattura non è sufficente per saltare il passaggio doganale.
La citazione riportata sulla fattura sostituisce semplicemente il certificato EUR.1 ed EUR-MED, se autorizzato ed entro il valore limite.
E' anche possibile richiedere copia del certificato che 'autorizza' la dichiarazione semplice sulla fattura.  *Trattasi comunque di una regolare 'Importazione' con tanto di documentazione e Fattura.* 
La merce doveva passare la Dogana e quindi un documento esiste.
Anche 3/4.000 euro non passano la dogana con un gentile invito con la mano. 
"""""" La Dogana """""
Non bisogna dimenticare, infatti, che il soggetto passivo dell'imposta di confine è l'importatore, per cui, se
a seguito di controlli, non dovesse essere confermata la validità o la regolarità dei certificati di origine
preferenziale, le autorità doganali agirebbero nei suoi confronti per il recupero dell'imposta. Infatti, come è
stato più volte ribadito dalla Corte di Giustizia, la buona fede dell'importatore non lo esime dalla sua
responsabilità per l'adempimento dell'obbligazione doganale essendo egli il dichiarante della merce
importata quand'anche scortata da certificati inesatti o falsificati a sua insaputa ; la Corte di Giustizia ha
altresì asserito successivamente che la Comunità non è tenuta a sopportare le conseguenze pregiudizievoli
dei comportamenti scorretti dei fornitori degli importatori .
Pertanto è importante che l'operatore comunitario accerti l'affidabilità e l'onestà del suo fornitore non
comunitario per evitare future contestazioni da parte delle autorità doganali per le attività fraudolente
compiute dal proprio partner commerciale; l'importatore potrebbe altresì tutelarsi stipulando un contratto
in cui il fornitore si assume la responsabilità per i certificati di origine preferenziale che saranno emessi
dietro sua richiesta.
""""" 
saluti,
.

----------


## bananazoo

> Ben detto. 
> La semplice citazione sulla fattura non è sufficente per saltare il passaggio doganale.
> La citazione riportata sulla fattura sostituisce semplicemente il certificato EUR.1 ed EUR-MED, se autorizzato ed entro il valore limite.
> E' anche possibile richiedere copia del certificato che 'autorizza' la dichiarazione semplice sulla fattura.  *Trattasi comunque di una regolare 'Importazione' con tanto di documentazione e Fattura.* 
> La merce doveva passare la Dogana e quindi un documento esiste.
> Anche 3/4.000 euro non passano la dogana con un gentile invito con la mano. 
> """""" La Dogana """""
> Non bisogna dimenticare, infatti, che il soggetto passivo dell'imposta di confine è l'importatore, per cui, se
> a seguito di controlli, non dovesse essere confermata la validità o la regolarità dei certificati di origine
> ...

  Grazie per la risposta. Non mi era mai capitato un caso del genere. Pertanto un documento doganale che conferma l' "origine" del bene deve esserci, e che quindi, libera l'importatore dal pagamento del dazio. Faccio chiedere quindi una copia del certificato che 'autorizza' la dichiarazione semplice sulla fattura.
Ai fini iva invece confermiamo l'inversione contabile con autofattura, art. 17, c. 2?
Grazie ancora per la cortese risposta.

----------

